# Yesterday: 3 Pax



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

1. Pick up pax from high-end restaurant. He tells me he is a bartender there. The relatively short trip takes us to his second job, another very nice restaurant, where he advises that he is the manager. No Tip
2. Pick up another passenger from high end restaurant. Relatively short trip. He advises me that he is n process of owning several high-end restaurants in the very near future. No tip.
3. Receive next ping from Subway sandwich shop. Pick up employee. Take her home.
Fare $3.98. Tip: $5.00.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Doowop said:


> 1. Pick up pax from high-end restaurant. He tells me he is a bartender there. The relatively short trip takes us to his second job, another very nice restaurant, where he advises that he is the manager. No Tip
> 2. Pick up another passenger from high end restaurant. Relatively short trip. He advises me that he is n process of owning several high-end restaurants in the very near future. No tip.
> 3. Receive next ping from Subway sandwich shop. Pick up employee. Take her home.
> Fare $3.98. Tip: $5.00.


No surprise your experience with these people. But so nice on the rare occasion to return the same favor if patronizing their restaurant.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

And the poor stay poor..


----------



## rcrouch (Jan 15, 2017)

I have had many similar situations. Oddly enough, more times than not, it is the servers and bartenders who get tips that routinely give me tips.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

yesterday I had a general doctor and and optometrist both no tip..... and they chatted pleasantly with me all the way....then say thanks and bye....


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Yep, I have picked up people from very expensive homes, no tip. Brought home a woman from the grocery store where she works to her very low income apartment, tipped me $4.00 on a $5.00 fare.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

rcrouch said:


> I have had many similar situations. Oddly enough, more times than not, it is the servers and bartenders who get tips that routinely give me tips.


The tip is only 50/50 from a bartender/server for me.

Yesterday, had a guy bartender visiting from San Francisco looking to move here, was checking out the area and bar scene. Yep, no tip...


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> yesterday I had a general doctor and and optometrist both no tip..... and they chatted pleasantly with me all the way....then say thanks and bye....


I've had two physicians as pax that I know of, one yesterday, a gereral practioner that gave an $8 tip 100% PT fare and a vascular surgeon that gave a two buck tip.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> yesterday I had a general doctor and and optometrist both no tip..... and they chatted pleasantly with me all the way....then say thanks and bye....


Docs almost ever tip (my experience anyhow). A couple months back I picked op four docs coming for an Ophthalmology Convention. They had me doing multiple detours, dropoffs and stops where I had to wait 5-10 minutes each. They spent most of the almost 90 minute trip complaining about Obama care regulations costing them money from their 6 and 7 figure (yes 7) incomes. No tip.

One of the Docs wallet fell between the seat cushions to be found hours later by an honest passenger. I notified Uber and it was arranged for me to drop off the wallet for him at his hotel that evening. He made me wait 10 minutes to return his wallet and barely a thank you and again no offer of a tip. He was with another couple when I gave him his wallet. I went off a bit. "You know Doc I spent 90 minutes driving you and your friends everywhere you wanted to go and waited as you shopped. The whole trip I listened to you and your friends complain about having to live on mid six figure incomes because of Obama. I wasted a good half an hour + returning your wallet and I made $28 for your trip. You didn't tip then and you can't even offer a tip now? The guy said "Tips are included on Uber; I don't have any cash". The woman with him looked at him in disgust, grabbed his wallet out of his hand, pulled $30 bucks out, handed it to me saying to him - You're really an ass."

She made my day.


----------



## samuber (Apr 22, 2016)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Docs almost ever tip (my experience anyhow). A couple months back I picked op four docs coming for an Ophthalmology Convention. They had me doing multiple detours, dropoffs and stops where I had to wait 5-10 minutes each. They spent most of the almost 90 minute trip complaining about Obama care regulations costing them money from their 6 and 7 figure (yes 7) incomes. No tip.
> 
> One of the Docs wallet fell between the seat cushions to be found hours later by an honest passenger. I notified Uber and it was arranged for me to drop off the wallet for him at his hotel that evening. He made me wait 10 minutes to return his wallet and barely a thank you and again no offer of a tip. He was with another couple when I gave him his wallet. I went off a bit. "You know Doc I spent 90 minutes driving you and your friends everywhere you wanted to go and waited as you shopped. The whole trip I listened to you and your friends complain about having to live on mid six figure incomes because of Obama. I wasted a good half an hour + returning your wallet and I made $28 for your trip. You didn't tip then and you can't even offer a tip now? The guy said "Tips are included on Uber; I don't have any cash". The woman with him looked at him in disgust, grabbed his wallet out of his hand, pulled $30 bucks out, handed it to me saying to him - You're really an ass."
> 
> She made my day.


if this is true it might be one of the best stories on here. Gotta love the wife/girlfriend calling out the rich,snobby ass doctor. When items are left in my car they become mine or the trash. I have had the experience of returning items to ungrateful and non-tipping people that its not worth it. Now if they tipped me during the trip, I have an incentive to return the lost item.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

I had a couple that left the wife's cellphone in my backseat. I didn't realize it till it started ringing. To their credit, I returned it to them, they had me take them to another location (reordered through Uber properly) and tipped me $15 on a $6 fare. 

I have no problem with that. They were appreciative, provided me with two separate fares and tipped to compensate me for returning the phone. Good people.


----------



## The bucks county guy (Jan 29, 2017)

Doowop said:


> 1. Pick up pax from high-end restaurant. He tells me he is a bartender there. The relatively short trip takes us to his second job, another very nice restaurant, where he advises that he is the manager. No Tip
> 2. Pick up another passenger from high end restaurant. Relatively short trip. He advises me that he is n process of owning several high-end restaurants in the very near future. No tip.
> 3. Receive next ping from Subway sandwich shop. Pick up employee. Take her home.
> Fare $3.98. Tip: $5.00.


Good morning. I had 3 pax yesterday too. First one was a 10 minute ride, tip $2. Second ride yesterday 22 minutes, tip $5. Third ride yesterday 47 minutes, tip $10. I have a sign I purchased from eBay that hangs on my head rest that faces back to the pax stating tips are appreciated but not required. Tips are not included in the fare. I made 12 trips last week. $40 in tips alone. This is a very part-time job for me. Invest in the signs and I can also guarantee your tips will explode. Most riders have no idea that tips are not included in the fare. The signs are legal as Uber lost its case in court.


----------

